

Using multiple cursors simultaneously with Vim - ParadigmComplex
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Umb59mMvCxA

======
ParadigmComplex
I rarely post to HN - mostly just read it - but the first page for a search on
google for "vim multicursor" has three links to HN were people claim Vim's
lack of multicursor support as a primary reason they use another text editor.
I figured there would be some interest.

